# Pub/brewery Review



## stu_454 (13/4/05)

Sail and Anchor pub in freo, on the main drag. Im sure many people in wa
have been there, but for those who havent, its sure worth a look. Last beer
I had there was a chilli beer, I wouldnt recommend it for someone who cant
take the heat, because its not a subtle chilli hit at all. All in all there are some interesting bitters, pale ales and the like. Which I believe are brewed in house
and are a fair price given the location and setting. Worth a visit along with Little 
creatures headquarters also in freo.


----------

